
NSOnState is deprecated - rogual
https://lapcatsoftware.com/articles/NSOnState.html
======
makecheck
In this case, the common prefixes probably do make certain code translation
tools far easier to write. Sometimes you DON’T want to require an entire
compiler infrastructure just to produce correct results (i.e. you can write a
simple script to transform text if the patterns are easy to guess).

